# Dallisgrass or Crab grass?



## jdlev (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi Guys,

New to the forum after deciding I needed to call in some backup to take back my yard. We live in Concord, NC (just NE of Charlotte), and over the last 2-3 years, the yard has been over run with this weed. At first, given the prevalence, I thought I was dealing with a perennial - namely Dallisgrass. However, after consulting my book on lawn care, it's a tough call.

The dallisgrass seed pattern looks like it has a more 'rattlesnake' type growth pattern while the crab grass (or maybe goose grass?) seems to have a more side-by-side or fern type pattern? Let me know what you guys think. Thanks!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That is a type of Crabgrass. Dallisgrass seeds look like the streetlights to me. They do not come out in fingers like that. The seeds on Dallisgrass are also more purple.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> That is a type of Crabgrass. Dallisgrass seeds look like the streetlights to me. They do not come out in fingers like that. The seeds on Dallisgrass are also more purple.


+1. Let me know if you want to see pictures of dallisgrass seeds, ny neighborhood is full of them. :thumbup:


----------



## jdlev (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks...I'd be happy to check out some pictures of Dallisgrass from your area, but don't feel like you have to go through trouble on my account. It would be interesting to see the differences.

So since this is crab grass, and I believe crab grass is an annual...I should just wait it out for the winter to kill it and then apply a pre-emerg next year? Any recommendations on a good pre-emerg brand? I have about 1/2-2/3 of an acre. Thanks!


----------

